# 55g Lighting Help



## Billb (Mar 18, 2006)

I plan on putting in low light plants into my 55 gal. I was figuring that I would be able to get bulbs for my hoods that are on there. They are 18" bulbs. Well the more I look the more I figure im wrong. I read that I will need about 1 to 1.5 wpg and the bulbs shouldnt be over 6500k. Can I find these bulbs for my standard hood or am I going to have to purchase a new hood? I dont want to spend a ton of money so where and what should I purchase?

My 55 gal has a center brace. The tank is 48" in length.


Thanks
Bill

:help:


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

are you talking about Power Compact (PC) bulbs, T5 (regular florescent)? 
where have you looked?


----------



## Billb (Mar 18, 2006)

Thats the thing. I have figured out just about everything else I need and over looked the lighting. Now Im not sure where to go or what to get. I looked at the ahsupply but really dont know what Im looking for. I seen the kits but Im not exactly sure which to get.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-it-yourself/14719-diy-lights-160-watt-6500k-39-a.html
This is a good post for cheap lights. 
These fit on a 55 also. I have used shop lights with daylight bulbs on my 55 gallon. They work great! If you wanted to stay low-light just use 1 shoplight fixture for 80 watts. I never had to modify mine as this was a few years ago, and they built them a little sturdier then. You can still find the heavier ones at HD, Lowes, etc.. I also never thought of raising them up with bolts like they did in that post. I rested mine on the rim of the tank, and could fit 2 fixtures on top, with the center brace on the 55 they never fell in.
Hey, don't laugh, it worked!:smokin:


----------



## Billb (Mar 18, 2006)

Thats pretty cool. The only thing I dont like is the glare you will get. Plus it is in my living room. I really dont know what im gonna do. I was looking at bulbs and the best you can do with 18"s is 15 watts. So that would be 30 watts for the tank. Which is too small.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You will need to up-grade to another fixture... _How much are you willing to spend?._.. Depending on your answer you could go with a dual/triple florescent fixture, power compact fixture or retro fit kit.


----------



## Billb (Mar 18, 2006)

I would perfer not to spend a ton, but what ever I need to get it going. I want to hit around 1.5wpg. Do you have any websites that have decent deals. What kind of fixture do you recommend?


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Billb said:


> I would perfer not to spend a ton,


Well, which is more, a ton of $20's or a ton of $5's....
http://www.aquatraders.com/


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

i had the same issues with my 55. i just broke down and bought a new light fixture. i felt it was a good investment. you might look at retrofits, and buying materials to build the hood. try looking here.

www.thatfishplace.com
www.petsolutions.com
www.bigalsonline.com


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

try ahsupplys they have a canopy you can buy or bulit your own an put in pc lights, i had a canopy for my 55g but i had 2 110 vho's 46in , then i change to 3 t5 ho's 48in, 162watts


----------



## Billb (Mar 18, 2006)

What do you guys think about this one?

http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=149

Keeps me a little under 2 wpg.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

AH Supply has 36 watt kits, which are just under 18" long, so two of them would give you 72 very potent watts for your 55 gallons. You just have to remove the guts from the existing canopies and install the AH kits, which is easy if you know how to drill little holes and do simple wiring. You put the ballast on the back of the canopy, out of sight, and where it doesn't heat the water.


----------

